# Back problems



## Toby's mom (Feb 20, 2016)

My 2.5 year old cockapoo just had back surgery, ruptured disk or herniated disk, he is probably coming home from the hospital tomorrow, should come home today, but he is being weak. I'm concerned if he will fully recover and if I will be able to take care of him during the long recovery, keeping him still. 
Does anyone have this kind of experience? I would really appreciate all the help 
Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a cockapoo but a previous dog had spinal surgery to fuse part of his spine and repair damage done. The after care was extremely important and he had to be kept as still and calm as possible (not easy at all as he was not that sort of dog).

It is vital that you follow instructions about what he is allowed to do as much as possible as doing too much too soon can seriously compromise his recovery. It may be he will also need some sort of rehab or physio after the surgery to regain his strength.

I wish you well - please let us know how he gets on


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No experience with back troubles but my last dog severed much of her leg on something unknown in a park. She had surgery to reattach things and then a long period of complete rest. I had to carry her out to the toilet. It was not nearly as daunting as I feared. She and I cuddled, slept alot and developed an amazingly close bond during that period.

My sister's Pyranese hurt his shoulder badly last Fall. Changing his bandages, taking him to aquatherapy and massaging him was very theraputic for me as well a for him. It feels good to be needed and the best part is when they recover and you can be proud of a job well done. I wish you luck and good wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

My old dog had similar surgery sounds like, she was a then 10 year old shih tzu. She came home after about a week, and it was hard keeping her calm, but she sort of limited herself. Our walks were slower and shorter, and I carried her on the stairs. We put a gate at the top so she wouldn't try the stairs herself. After a bit she made a nearly full recovery. She wasn't able to jump into bed anymore, but not sure how much of that was the surgery and how much was her being old. We had her another 3 years after that until she developed cancer and we put her down


----------



## Toby's mom (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello, Toby came home only 2 days ago, it's hard to watch him being so wobbly on his feet, but he is expected to recover, it is still hard to keep him calm especially when someone is at the door 
Thanks


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless, hope he's very soon on the mend.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Take good care of him and yourself. I hope he has a quick recovery and positive outcome. Best wishes.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you can manage to rest him enough and he makes a full recovery


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My 3 yr old little girl Carley had a bout with a herniated disc in November. She is such a jumper that I had to crate her to keep her calm. She did not have surgery but had quite a scary bout and was even dragging her back legs at one point. I kept her crated for 3 weeks unless my husband and I were both at home. No jumping on furniture or the bed at night. She recovered very well.


----------

